
The 17th Century Guide to Sleep (2018) - pepys
https://www.historytoday.com/miscellanies/17th-century-guide-sleep
======
DoreenMichele
I spend all my time online and don't always keep normal hours. I sleep far
better than I used to.

I'm healthier than I used to be and I live a spartan life. To accommodate my
health issues, I have no carpeting, no upholstered furniture, no books or
magazines in the house, etc.

These articles consistently vilify modern tech and the kind of light it emits.
They seem to never, ever, ever mention modern North American Affluenza as in
any way pertinent to the problem space.

I think they are overlooking a very important detail.

I'm sure there are others. That's not everything. But I think it's a large
factor that is largely overlooked.

------
spodek
> _Since the way to achieve a good night’s sleep was by no means self-evident.
> . ._

It couldn't be more self-evident: stop doing things and go to bed with enough
time to sleep your amount. Anyone can do it any evening.

The challenge isn't how to sleep but how to prioritize your life to avoid
distraction from encroaching in that time. That's a matter of examining your
life, figuring out your values, and learning to act on them.

If you prioritize other things and sleep less, fine, you prioritize other
things and sleep less, but don't say the way to a good night's sleep is hard
if you chose not to turn off your computer.

~~~
beagle3
Some of us wasted years lying awake in bed trying to do just that, with
abysmal results. My sleep became sort-of-normal with early morning D3
supplementation and significant protein supplementation. YMMV.

Gary Taubes in some interview gave the example (from memory) "The simple, self
evident way to make a restaurant popular, is to get people to eat there". And
it's true!

------
liquidify
I get about 6.5 hours on average, and I'm pretty tired feeling usually.

~~~
Veen
I'm basically a zombie the next day if I don't get eight hours. I can function
but my productivity and concentration go way down. I've found that discipline
is the only way to deal with it: I force myself to go to bed even if there's
something I'd rather be doing.

